

Show HN: Mocaroni, Prototype a web API, auto-generate a mock server and docs - mrmicahcooper
http://mocaroni.com

======
mrmicahcooper
This idea came from a number of issues I've run into while working on projects
dealing with unfinished APIs- Without a well established and disciplined
process of communication, publishers of an API end up wasting time guessing
what a consumer might need while the consumer is stuck trying to develop
against a moving target. I think Mocaroni can help solve this problem. Let me
know what you think!

